
Show HN: Pooductivity – An extension to replace productivity with the poo emoji - obviyus
https://github.com/obviyus/pooductivity
======
obviyus
Hey HN,

I got pretty annoyed with the massive influx of productivity YouTubers and
Medium morning routing gurus so I built this (admittedlly immature) extension
to have some fun!

Inspired by this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24419565](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24419565)

Some of these examples are a lot funnier than expected:
[https://imgur.com/a/6A26MLe](https://imgur.com/a/6A26MLe)

~~~
Akcium
_Turning down yet another productivity product_ :D

So funny

------
tubularhells
This is what I wanted. Make it available for Firefox mobile please.

